# Two sheds become one



## NatalieWitt (Nov 9, 2012)

I am looking into purchasing two of these sheds ( Spacesaver Skillion Roof 2.26m x 0.78m Single Door Colorbond Shed SPECIAL | Cheap Sheds) and I am planning on putting them together as a single shed. Do you think it is possible? I am a novice and would like your help on what I need to do or the equipment I need to use to achieve this.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

You could ask the suppliers for this information im sure they would be the ones to advise you correctly, maybe they have bigger sheds available to buy.


----------

